# Mortacci



## ItaloBrasiliano

Mortacci

Questa è molto usata dai romani. Mortacci tua, mortacci sua, mortacci loro... oppure soltanto "mortacci".
La usano in diverse situazioni, magari per esprimere sorpresa o magari per esprimere rabbia. Dicono agli amici, ai nemici.
Non so usare questa parola e non riesco a capire cosa significa veramente.


Vi ringrazio in anticipo...


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao (per l'ennesima volta!!!)

Per quanto ne so, mortacci è un'imprecazione che si riferisce ai morti di qualcuno.
Ma non viene usata in quel senso (per maledire).
Si come "porca miseria, ecc", in diverse situazioni (quelle che appunto hai detto già tu).


----------



## Lello4ever

E' un'esclamazione, nel dialetto si usa in situazioni molto varie, in modo offensivo ma anche non, anzi ormai è diffusa in questo senso. Ha una accezione come di sorpresa, ma negativa.


----------



## Jacksunny

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao (per l'ennesima volta!!!)
> 
> Per quanto ne so, mortacci è un'imprecazione che si riferisce ai morti di qualcuno.
> Ma non viene usata in quel senso (per maledire).
> Si come "porca miseria, ecc", in diverse situazioni (quelle che appunto hai detto già tu).


Esatto, deriva da _morti_, con il suffisso dispregiativo _-acci_. E' un'espressione nata come offesa rivolta ai parenti deceduti della persona che si ha davanti, dunque un'ingiuria estremamente pesante. 

Poi però è diventata anche un'imprecazione impersonale, non rivolta a nessuno, che può assumere diverse sfumature di significato (tu le hai già individuate ItaloBrasiliano). Io sconsiglierei di farne uso però, anche tra amici. 

Se proprio vuoi usare un'espressione gergale, puoi usare _*ammazza (oh)!*_, anche se si usa solo per esprimere stupore, però almeno non è volgare come _mortacci_.


----------



## MünchnerFax

> Per cortesia, ricordate sempre, per gli stranieri che ci leggono, di segnalare le parole volgari e/o il cui utilizzo è potenzialmente offensivo tramite l'apposita icona  .
> Grazie.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Ciao, italobrasiliano.
Riprendo qui quello che ti avevo scritto altrove.

L'espressione in questione ha per i romani - e solo per i romani - parecchie accezioni.

1. è un insulto (molto usato quando si è alla guida di un'autovettura; un milanese, ad esempio, userà probabilmente pirla!)

2. è un'esclamazione ammirativa (con l'aggiunta di "tua") rivolta a qualcuno con cui ABBIAMO* UNA GRANDISSIMA CONFIDENZA* che implica una disapprovazione leggera per qualcosa di furbesco che ha fatto, ma che gli perdoniamo

3. è addirittura un modo affettuoso di salutare (*da usare con estrema cautela, anzi, meglio non usarlo*) tra amici di lunga data.

Ricorda che un non-romano percepirà tale espressione solo nel senso 1.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Vi ringrazio tantissimo.

Ciao


----------



## vega3131

Penso che la forma più comune sia con l'articolo:  *li mortacci* o  li *mortacci tua/sua.*


----------



## nikis

vega3131 said:


> Penso che la forma più comune sia con l'articolo:  *li mortacci* o  li *mortacci tua/sua.*


 
Si esatto:

solo *mortacci*, è un esclamazione, quando te la prendi con te stesso, o qualcosa va storto.

*li mortacci tua/sua*, quando proprio ti stai riferendo a qualcuno

Poi non dimentichiamoci della froma "contratta" : *'cci tua*


----------



## LaPortaMA

Come si mette l'aposita icona di esclamazione ad avvisere di parole volgare?


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

esiste anche 'ma li  morte!'  o 'all'anima'  e  'all'anima de li mejo m... tua/sua/loro/vostra'. Uso altamente sconsigliato, soprattutto a Roma e nel Lazio, è espressione altamente offensiva, tra le poche che potrebbero causare pesanti reazioni soprattutto in alcune zone.


----------



## Angel.Aura

LaPortaMA said:


> Come si mette l'aposita icona di esclamazione ad avvisere di parole volgare?


Trovi le spiegazioni qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5008831&postcount=4


----------



## Blechi

LaPortaMA said:


> Come si mette l'aposita icona di esclamazione ad avvisere di parole volgare?


 
La trovi aprendo il menù che ti appare con la faccetta che sorride )). Sopra allo spazio del messaggio, a destra della "A" che dà la possibilità di cambiare il colore del carattere. 

Per rispondere a ItaloBrasiliano: 
Ricordo chiaramente di aver sentito anche le seguenti "varianti":
- *Ma li mortacci tua* pronunciato: 





> malimortaaaaaaaccitùa.


 (Questo per me è un insulto.)
- *Li morté* (Questa per me è espressione di meraviglia.)
- *Tacci tua*. pronunciato: 





> taàccitùa


 come ha espresso(molto bene) un'altra persona per sottolineare che l'altro (al quale dico "tacci tua") ha fatto qualcosa di scorretto, ma per la quale posso perdonarlo e quasi complimentarmi.

- *Mortacci stracci* come espressione di meraviglia. Certamente non come insulto.

A Roma non si offende quasi nessuno, ma in macchina a Milano (quando parlo e sono da sola) lo uso molto. Non perché la persona alla quale lo dirigo mi senta, ma per sfogare il disprezzo che sento per lei/lui per quello che sta facendo o ha appena fatto. E infatti se i milanesi mi sentissero, non gradirebbero per niente.


----------



## zipp404

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Mortacci. Non so usare questa parola e non riesco a capire cosa significa veramente.


  Ecco un brano tratto da _La ciociara_ di Alberto Moravia in cui l'espressione viene usata da Cesira, la principale protagonista del romanzo:

Il brano citato ti fornirà *un contesto più concreto* che forse permette di capirne o se si può dire così, apprezzarne il significato spiegato da Jacksunny nel posto numero 4.

Intanto la guerra continuava, ma io non me ne occupavo e quando alla radio, dopo le canzonette, leggevano il communicato, dicevo a Rosetta: «Chiudi, chiudi quella radio ... *li mortacci loro*, 'sti figli di mignotte  , si scannino tra di loro finché vogliono ma io non voglio sentirli, che ce ne importa a noi della loro guerra? ... loro se la fanno tra di loro senza chiedere il parere della povera gente che deve andarci e allora noialtri, che siamo la povera gente, siamo giustificati a non occuparcene.»

.


----------



## romadoma

Grande thread! Divertentissimo per un "romano de Roma da (ben più di) 7 generazioni " come me!
Vedere analizzata, discussa, scomposta e ricomposta una delle nostre più veraci esclamazioni (perchè, di questo si tratta) è affascinante!
Ho notato con stupore ed ammirazione anche le convincenti spiegazioni e variazioni sul tema proposte da torinesi e napoletani! Bravissimi!
Comunque sia, confermo che la frase è più un'esclamazione di sorpresa che un insulto vero e proprio. Quando un romano vuole offendere qualcuno, vi assicuro che sa come farlo, vantando in materia un'esperienza di 2700 anni 

 ...'cci vostra aò, siete "gajardi" !


----------



## zipp404

Scusa ma non hai aggiunto qualche commento alla discussione che spieghi e renda più comprensibile i significati o gli usi dell'espressione per noi non madrelingua.


----------



## romadoma

zipp404 said:


> Scusa ma non hai aggiunto qualche commento alla discussione che spieghi e renda più comprensibile i significati o gli usi dell'espressione.


Scusa, ma non hai letto attentamente il mio post. 
Ho scritto, infatti, che l'espressione di cui sopra viene usata a Roma e dintorni, più come un'esclamazione che un insulto. Anzi, posso affermare che è praticamente sempre una esclamazione (di sorpresa, di disgusto o quant'altro).
edit= a maggior chiarezza:
Se, ad esempio, sto parlando con un amico ed accanto a noi cade improvvisamente una tegola dal tetto di una casa adiacente, io esclamerò:  " malimortacci!".
Se ad esempio un mio amico ha fatto 13 al totocalcio e me lo racconta, io gli dirò :  " 'cci tua!"
e così via.
Se voglio insultare qualcuno, il vocabolario romanesco mi mette a disposizione un elenco enorme di termini e possibilità che vanno ben oltre la locuzione di cui si parla qui.


----------



## ursu-lab

È un'esclamazione simile a "accidenti". L'unica differenza è che regge il possessivo, e che è in romanesco:

"accidenti a te/lui/voi" = "mortacci tua/sua/vostra".
"accidenti!"= "mortacci!"
ecc.

Quindi:
"li mortacci loro" = "accidenti a loro" = "che gli venga..."


----------



## zipp404

_Grazie_.  E qual n'è il senso nella frase di Cesira, la ciociara, cioè questa:

Intanto la guerra continuava, ma io non me ne occupavo e quando alla radio, dopo le canzonette, leggevano il communicato, dicevo a Rosetta: «Chiudi, chiudi quella radio ... *li mortacci loro*, 'sti figli di mignotte , si scannino tra di loro finché vogliono ma io non voglio sentirli, che ce ne importa a noi della loro guerra? ... loro se la fanno tra di loro senza chiedere il parere della povera gente che deve andarci e allora noialtri, che siamo la povera gente, siamo giustificati a non occuparcene.»

Pensavo che Cesira intendesse insultare l'esercito tedesco, italiano, americano, russo, ecc.

.


----------



## romadoma

zipp404 said:


> _Grazie_.  E qual n'è il senso nella frase di Cesira, la ciociara, cioè qiesta:
> 
> Intanto la guerra continuava, ma io non me ne occupavo e quando alla radio, dopo le canzonette, leggevano il communicato, dicevo a Rosetta: «Chiudi, chiudi quella radio ... *li mortacci loro*, 'sti figli di mignotte , si scannino tra di loro finché vogliono ma io non voglio sentirli, che ce ne importa a noi della loro guerra? ... loro se la fanno tra di loro senza chiedere il parere della povera gente che deve andarci e allora noialtri, che siamo la povera gente, siamo giustificati a non occuparcene.»
> 
> Pensavo che Cesira intendesse insultare gli eserciti tedescho, americano, russo, italiano, ecc.
> 
> .



Ti ha ben risposto Ursu-lab nel post precedente. Traduci pure in questo caso *li mortacci loro* con *accidenti a loro*.
Il vero insulto è casomai  
*'sti figli di mignotte *. 
Anche se va notato che un romano userebbe piuttosto  "'sti fiji de 'na mignotta" .


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> _Grazie_.  E qual n'è il senso nella frase di Cesira, la ciociara, cioè qiesta:
> 
> Intanto la guerra continuava, ma io non me ne occupavo e quando alla radio, dopo le canzonette, leggevano il communicato, dicevo a Rosetta: «Chiudi, chiudi quella radio ... *li mortacci loro*, 'sti figli di mignotte , si scannino tra di loro finché vogliono ma io non voglio sentirli, che ce ne importa a noi della loro guerra? ... loro se la fanno tra di loro senza chiedere il parere della povera gente che deve andarci e allora noialtri, che siamo la povera gente, siamo giustificati a non occuparcene.»
> 
> Pensavo che Cesira intendesse insultare l'esercito tedesco, americano, russo, italiano, ecc.
> 
> .



Che la facciano finita, quei figli di puttana, possono continuare ad ammazzarsi tranquillamente tra di loro ma io...

No, Cesira, non vuole sentire parlare della guerra, non ci vuole pensare e basta. Da una parte sembra che ci sia compassione ("povera gente") ma in realtà l'unica cosa che le interessa è continuare con i suoi intrallazzi quotidiani e che la stanno facendo vivere relativamente bene grazie alla borsa nera ("che ce ne importa a noi della guerra?": pazzesco, no? questa pensa solo alla sua bottega e ad arraffare...). Secondo la mia lettura, lei non vuole sentire la radio perché se non sente parlare dellla guerra, la guerra è come se non ci fosse e la sua coscienza non viene "scossa": insomma, così non le vengono i rimorsi per quello che sta facendo. 
Anche il fatto che dica "che si scannino tra di loro" nasconde secondo me un desiderio che la guerra comunque non finisca, perché se finisce la guerra finisce il mercato nero e finisce il suo filone...


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, Romadoma.  I contesti da te forniti, gli esempi del tuo post 17, rendono l'espressione più comprensibile. _*Grazie!*_

Grazie, Ursu.  Sì, è così come dici tu.  Che tragedia!  Che romanzo!  Da quando ho letto la prima pagina due giorni fa non faccio altro che leggerlo.


----------



## vale_new

zipp404 said:


> _Grazie_. E qual n'è il senso nella frase di Cesira, la ciociara, cioè questa:
> 
> Intanto la guerra continuava, ma io non me ne occupavo e quando alla radio, dopo le canzonette, leggevano il communicato, dicevo a Rosetta: «Chiudi, chiudi quella radio ...(!) *li mortacci loro*, 'sti figli di  mignotta (probabilmente 'de 'na') , si scannino tra di loro finché vogliono ma io non voglio sentirli, che ce ne importa a noi della loro guerra? ... loro se la fanno tra di loro senza chiedere il parere della povera gente che deve andarci e allora noialtri (forse 'noantri'?), che siamo la povera gente, siamo giustificati a non occuparcene.»
> 
> Pensavo che Cesira intendesse insultare gli eserciti tedesco, americano, russo, italiano, ecc.
> 
> .


 
Qualche correzione, comunque l'espressione, che ha molte varianti è *altamente sconsigliabile* per non madrelingua e spesso anche per persone che non conoscono bene i dialetti del Centro Italia (non si dice soltanto a Roma).

Alcune variazioni: 
mortangoletti (meno volgare, un po' quando si dice shut in inglese per non dire l'altra parola con la 'i')
 ma all'anima de li mejo (volgare)
 li morté' (volgare, ma anche amichevole, di sorpresa, etc.)
Se un non madrelingua sente dire  'aho m'ha detto li morti' e 'aho e sciacquate 'a bocca quanno nomini li morti' a meno che non sia in tono molto evidentemente scherzoso, è il caso di preoccuparsi, può essere il preludio ad una rissa furibonda, e non raccontata o cantata (tanto per dare un'idea questo testo di canzone non menziona l'espressione)

I morti hanno una certa importanza e vanno rispettati nel Centro Italia

C'è anche questa, ma è davvero volgare (per capirci: gli hooligans estremisti si esprimono in questo modo allo stadio durante un derby....)
 all'anima del li mejo e de chi nun te lo dice (cantando/saltando, etc.) con la ripetizione dell'espressione in questione cantando, saltellando etc.


----------

